# After Effect Ebenen Problem



## c0h (24. April 2017)

Hi!
Ich habe ein Problem.
Ich habe After Effects noch nicht lange und kann mir deshalb nicht selber helfen.
Bei meinen Ebenen gibt es nur noch den Ebenennamen mehr nicht und ich brauche unbedingt den Modus der bei mir einfach nicht vorhanden ist.
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## vfl_freak (24. April 2017)

Moin,



c0h hat gesagt.:


> Bei meinen Ebenen gibt es nur noch den Ebenennamen mehr nicht und ich brauche unbedingt den Modus der bei mir einfach nicht vorhanden ist


Bitte was ??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## c0h (25. April 2017)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Bitte was ??



Über den Ebenen da wo :    Nr.                   Ebenennamen             und dann diese Zeichen stehen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Mai 2017)

Hi,
ich versteh auch nicht was genau Du willst. manchmal sagen Bilder mehr als Tausend Worte.
Eventuell hilft Di der Knopf ganz unten in dem Fenster wo steht „Modus umschalten“ oder so ähnlich in deutsch.




Grüße


----------

